# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Юмор  >  вопросы специалистам в области IT-технологии

## NikolayFirsov

Здраствуйте, это вопросы системным администраторам. Напишите ответы.
0) Как переставить винду на котором стоит Active Directory? (подробно)
1) а у тебя как программа называется для почты сервера? как прописывать баны в программе сервера почты?
2) как в 2003 сервере соединить 2 сети через маршр и уд доступ?
3) знал что на нетбиос можно ставить права доступа?
4) ты отключаешь учётную запись Администратор(Administrator) на клиентских машинах?, а вот совсем удалить пробывал? через реестр.. 
5) К примеру у тебя не загружается Windows, пишет на синим экране по английски буквы, и пишет код ошибки, и нужно этот Windows восстановить 
(почему именно восстановить? потому что на этой ОС установлены спец по, к примеру банк клиент).. как? расскажи? 
6) К примеру у тебя не может загрузиться компьютер (лампочка на системном блоке горит, а на мониторе никакого изображения) выясни причину? 
7) пробывал перешывать биос и сотовые телефоны? и как ? расскажи 
 :Cool:  пробывал звонить с ПК на сотовые телефоны? и на оборот? (вроде программой skype можно) 
9) а у тебя сколько в фирме ПК? сколько серверов? 
10) какие ПО ты используешь для восстановления информации? перечисли () 
11) у тебя есть ERD 2007 или 2006? 
12) Зайди на диск С: и попробуй создай файл $MFT, если у тебя на диске c: NTFS, то врятли создашь... (т.е это означает существует файл $MFT, и он каким то образом скрытый, как скрыть свои файлы, этим методом?)
13) а почему ты используешь все ЛИЦЕНЗИОННЫЕ програмные продукты (если оно так)? вас спец служба проверяет? 
14) а как спец служба проверяет установил ли я лицензионый Windows или нет? они же сравнивают ключ (ProductID) который на бумажке () и в реестре? или где? и чем отличается лицензионный виндовс от простого?
15) а как ты дома проверяешь свою почту? в настройках клиента своей почты какой pop адресс пишешь? и smtp? 
16) кроме инета читаешь книжки? 
17) а какой версии у тебя антивирус и как называется?  и ты думаешь что твой антивирус находит все вирусы?
1 :Cool:  а каким фаирволом ты пользуешься на работе и дома? 
19) а как происходит связь с америкой? по оптоволоконному кабели под океанами или через спутники? 
20) а у тебя есть электронные адресса умных программистов или сиадминов? напиши пожалуста 
21) пробывал взламывать хр sp-2, 2003 sp1,sp2, vista? 
22) а знаешь что такое ПРОАКТНАЯ ЗАЩИТА? их нада ставить на серверах, самая лучшая защита от вирусни троянов кей логеров перехватчиков айпи функцих.. зло вредных по и так даллее
23) а знаешь что такое rootkit's? какие программы от них есть и какими против руткитов пользуешься?
24) как в винде 2003 настроить dhcp server так, чтобы он выдавал  параметры настройки tcpip протокола по МАК АДРЕССУ клиента?
25) вот к примеру комп негрузиться, он грузит грузит, полоски двигаються двигаются (там ещё рисунок окно и надпись windows xp professional), и бах на чёрном экране сообщение от монитора *Частота превышена (Рабочая частота монитора, 50-80 kHz, а выходная частота из видеокарты 91 kHz)*, пробывал загрузку последней удачной конфигурации.. непашет, пробывал загрузиться в безопасном режиме... непашет... переставлял винду...пашет...., а как восстановить реестр, чтобы восстановить без переустановки винды? 
26) я вот ходил тут недавно к знакомому сис админу, ну он лаймер по кампам... вот у него 29 компов... ему нада 29 дисков виндовса лицензионных купить? или 1 диск и несколько лицензий?
27) а я могу после техникума устроиться куданить сис админом и т.д? как думаешь? если что посоветуй куда устраиваться?
2 :Cool:  а ты общался с отделом К (спец служба.. борьба против хакеров)
29) к примеру у тебя винт сгорел, а там 2003(AD, DNS, DHCP и т.д, как будешь восстанавливать всё? (варианты такие как переустановка и всё заново установка не предлагать). (разве ntbackup'ом можно всё восстановить?) 
30) А у тебя RAID масив как построено зеркально? (винт делает копию другого винта) или 2 винта объеденил вместе и превратил в 1 логический диск С :Huh:  
31) *А ntbackup сохраняет абсолютно все настройки*-даже к примеру если я поменял с диска С: на диск D: активность? (мой компьютер-управление-управление дисками, и делаю чтобы диск D: стал активным, т.е чтобы с него сис файлы грузилися
32) как преобразовать из ntfs в fat32?
33) допустим под пользователем 1 я зашифровал файл c:\1.txt (встроенными средствами cipher.exe) а потом нечайно удалил пользователя 1, как получить доступ к файлу 1.txt и расшифровать?
34) как програмно управлять правами доступа на файл (cacls, xcacls не предлагать), на процесс, на службу, на ключ реестра, на Handle(дескриптор)? можешь как нибудь в свободное время написать программу? у меня есть несколько некоторых исходников... 
35) у поцика комп перезагружаеться каждую минуту, обновления системы и фаирволы не предлагать, как устранить проблему? (ну незнаю там например через реестр)
36) какой прокси сервер вы у себя на работе используете и почему?
37) как отключить ICMP протокол не фаирволом?
ОС - MS Windows.
37.1) как отключить ICMP протокол не фаирволом? (т.е к примеру через реестр, или через какие-либо настройки windows) (Если через реестр- то написать путь ключа и имя ключа и значения ключа, если через настройки виндовс то объяснить куда заходить и т.д)
37.2) как отказать в доступе ответ icmp пакета icmp-получателю? (т.е бывает коды ошибки icmp ответа: хост недостежим, превышено время ожидания, порт закрыт, ОТКАЗАНО В ДОСТУПЕ, вот я имел ввиду про это)
37.3) знал что через icmp протокол можно украсть пароли и обеспечить дос-атаку?
39) что такое спуфинг?
39.1) есть 2 компа и между ними сеть. у 1-ого компа IP=192.168.0.5 у второго IP=192.168.0.8 (у 2-го компа установлен програмный фаирвол, он настроин так что айпишнику 192.168.0.5 запрщен доступ к 192.168.0. :Cool: . Как обойти защиту?   Моя точка зрения, просто поменять айпи адресс 192.168.0.5 к примеру на 192.168.0.7 и мы таким образом обойдём фаирвол.
39.2) есть 4 компа. на первом компе стоит dhcp-server(айпи адресса выдаются по програмным мак-адрессам), он выдаёт айпи адресса, второму, третьему, четвёртому компам. четвёртый комп выключен и мы знаем его мак адресс. можно  на первом компе изменить програмно мак-адресс, и таким образом мы получим автоматически айпи адресс четвёртого компа. Т.е грубо говоря меняя мак-адресс мы меняем айпи адресс.  Я Думаю возможно, и я пробывал и убедился. А ты как думаешь возможно такое?
40) в дистпечер процессах есть процесс с именем System, каким образом он так создаётся и почему без расширения, к примеру .exe? И где его файл на винте? Да и не только System, есть ещё процесс с именем 'Бездействия системы'.
41) Как сделать на свой процесс постоянный PID? (К примеру у процесса system PID равен 4, у бездействия системы PID равен 0, у winlogon PID равен 76 :Cool: .
42) Как програмно (т.е написать программу, или через cmd) изменить права доступа на ветку реестра hklm\software\microsoft\windows? (Мне кажется можно через команду regedit но с какими-то ключами)
43) Что такое снифинг?
43.1) есть komp1, komp2 и komp3. На komp2 стоит radmin-server, на  komp1 стоит radmin-client. Сидя за komp3, возможно  ли перехватить (снифить пакеты, потом анализировать и получать пароль) пароль для радмина сервера на komp2? Мне кажется да. А ты как думаешь?
43.2) Аналогично таким методом можно подрубиться (т.е украсть хеш пароли и написав клиент прогу и посылаем из клиента проги хеш пароли) к telnet, ssh, ftp

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## akok

Не понял смысла этих танцев ....вопросами  

А смысл?

----------


## NikolayFirsov

проверить знание, да и я сам больше половины немогу ответить, вот интересно

----------


## Ego1st

спасибо посмеялсо на досуге=))

----------


## DVi

В "Юмор". Однозначно.

----------


## Virtual

юмор юмором а тема интересная, если перевести на номальный русский язык, да принимать ИТ кандидатов по нему, да задание разделить на 2 части
1. пря в лоб сидя за компом отвечает,
2. на то что не ответил, пытается ответить имея инет и 2 часа.
 :Smiley:  хм прикольно получится, и реально можно проверить предыдущий опыт и умение находить решения
вот например



> 25) вот к примеру комп негрузиться, он грузит грузит, полоски двигаються двигаются (там ещё рисунок окно и надпись windows xp professional), и бах на чёрном экране сообщение от монитора *Частота превышена (Рабочая частота монитора, 50-80 kHz, а выходная частота из видеокарты 91 kHz)*, пробывал загрузку последней удачной конфигурации.. непашет, пробывал загрузиться в безопасном режиме... непашет... переставлял винду...пашет...., а как восстановить реестр, чтобы восстановить без переустановки винды?


а на особо злобных видяхах, да старых мониторах ой как интересно может быть

----------


## NikolayFirsov

слабо ответить наверно... и про баги кис 7.0.1.321 я прав был, половина в 8-ой версии заделали..

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> слабо ответить наверно... и про баги кис 7.0.1.321 я прав был, половина в 8-ой версии заделали..


Гораздо проще - есть такой термин RTFM (чтобы не возникло вопроса номер 44 даю ссылку - http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/RTFM)  :Smiley:

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Олег +100!  :Smiley:

----------

